# New member



## conor james (Oct 22, 2018)

Hi all,

Coffee addict from down under just moved to the uk!

Finding it harder than home to find a good cup in london

conor


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Hi and welcome









I reckon you just need to know where to look!! I am not London based but I am sure there are a few members here who can direct you to some decent coffee


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Welcome London is big so what area are you in, as Mildred just said, plenty good ones around.


----------

